# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  HCG and Anastrozole when to take while on Test Cyp cycle.

## james_86426

Looking for a little advice on when to take HCG & Anastrozole throughout a Test Cyp cycle. Should it be taken before or after you pin or does it even matter? I hear some many different opinions just looking for experienced advise. 

Cycle will look like: Sunday/Wednesday Test Cyp 250mg/ML, Tuesday/Thursday Hcg 30iu / 1Mg Anastrozole.. Pct is taken care of will just back off to my regular weekly Trt treatment of test cyp 200mg/ml. Some advice would be helpful. Haven't started the cycle yet starting in a week. 

37 years old
5/10
212 lbs
Training for several years 
Been on TRT treatment for two years.

----------


## kelkel

HCG is fine twice per week. I assume you mean 300 IU's. 1 mg adex when? Average adex dosage for that amount of test is .25mg eod. Some may need slightly more, some less. That's where BW comes into play when possible.

----------


## james_86426

Your correct just used to filling to 30 mark on insulin syringe. The 1mg twice a week in part of my protocol for trt treatment aswell for the hcg . Just didn't know if it matters that I'm upping the dosage it would be better to take before I pin or after.

----------


## james_86426

My question is does it matter before or after pinning?

----------


## kelkel

> My question is does it matter before or after pinning?


If you're referring to the adex for a 500mg per week cycle just take .25 eod. It's that simple. Adjust via BW if possible. No one needs 1mg of adex twice per week on TRT. If you need adex on TRT it's best to take the smallest amount possible the day after injection. It helps to time the peak of both this way so you get the best bang for the buck.

If your doc advised you to take 1mg twice per week on a normal trt dosage they are seriously uninformed. Not sure what your BF% is but there's no way you need anywhere near that. I'd bet your libido sucks and your joints hurt?

----------


## james_86426

Yeah I'm sure your right damn doctors they don't know what their talking about when it comes to trt treatment. I'll cut back on the dosage and see how it goes. I'll take the Anastrozole day after I pinn.

----------


## montana3

I've been on test C, (1cc every 7 days) for some time now. I've never been on HCG and my nuts show it. My doctor has never told me about HCG even when I mentioned my nuts. (just said that was the side effect of test) 
When would be a good time to take HCG during my cycle and how much? 
Would really like to know your thoughts. 
Thanks.

----------


## james_86426

Hcg and an estrogen blocker should always be used when on trt treatment.

----------


## james_86426

Just my opinion.

----------

